# sado-maso liking of pop-kitsh i confess im somesort of sadist and masochist mild lol



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I enjoy listening to Claude Barzotti , prend bien soins d'elle, je ne t'écrirais plus, this his sado maso value i use it to torture my soul and shut down my mind to fall asleep and it work.

I will translate this for french speaker bah quoi le clavier dans barzotti il est bon non 
and i like to torture my sister whit this music and it'S torture of jacksons fame.. 
what about you guys ?? the second exemple is actual music that kind of cool because the guitar is evil


----------

